# trucks gone wild ******* yacht club fl



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

anyone going? its april 1st-3rd


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i was gonna go but money is an issue to drive all the way there


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i will be there fo shizzle


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We've got a crew going. - I've got some sleepless nights in my future to have the 300-fiddy there, but I'll make it happen. 

I take my motorhome and the enclosed trailer for the race car, so I have power, air, floor jacks, tools, etc if anyone needs something.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> We've got a crew going. - I've got some sleepless nights in my future to have the 300-fiddy there, but I'll make it happen.
> 
> I take my motorhome and the enclosed trailer for the race car, so I have power, air, floor jacks, tools, etc if anyone needs something.


 
ill see you there lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

leaving in a couple hours!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

If I get there tonight it will be late. Had a family situation yesterday and didn't get to touch the bike till afte 10pm, thus there's more left to do before I can even fire it today. 

It's close enough to being finished that I'll hold leaving in favor of having it out there. Either be headed out late tonight or in the morning. My parent's live out of 78(north river road section) dad said he's been past the Shell station @ 31 4 times today and it's been packed all day. - I saw two trailer loads(4-5) quads heading down palm beach when I left for work this morning at 6:30am! This is gonna be a huge event!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> If I get there tonight it will be late. Had a family situation yesterday and didn't get to touch the bike till afte 10pm, thus there's more left to do before I can even fire it today.
> 
> It's close enough to being finished that I'll hold leaving in favor of having it out there. Either be headed out late tonight or in the morning. My parent's live out of 78(north river road section) dad said he's been past the Shell station @ 31 4 times today and it's been packed all day. - I saw two trailer loads(4-5) quads heading down palm beach when I left for work this morning at 6:30am! This is gonna be a huge event!


 

heard you didnt go man which sucks was looking for your bike every where


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, sucks I didn't make it. My little girl started running a pretty high fever to the point we ended up the ER Sunday evening/night and I stayed home from work Mon & Tues. 

We're already planning to be out there for Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> Yeah, sucks I didn't make it. My little girl started running a pretty high fever to the point we ended up the ER Sunday evening/night and I stayed home from work Mon & Tues.
> 
> We're already planning to be out there for Memorial Day weekend.


 

is she feeling better? yeah ima head out there also memorial weekend, 4 days of fun heck yeah lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, she was doing better by Wednesday, though my wife went ahead and stayed home with her just to be sure. She was good to go back to day-care Thurs.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> Yeah, she was doing better by Wednesday, though my wife went ahead and stayed home with her just to be sure. She was good to go back to day-care Thurs.


 
thats good to hear man.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------

